# GP says I can't have a homebirth because...



## LittleBoo

I'm on antidepressants, fluoxetine to be exact. From what I've read, the only slight risk is premature labour, in which case of course I wouldn't attempt a home birth. But if all goes well, why would that be an issue? Has anyone here been told this? Or had a homebirth while taking similar medication? Xx


----------



## Feronia

I have never head of this being an issue. Can you ask him why? If I were you, I would go to a midwife and ask her opinion.


----------



## LittleBoo

I've come to the conclusion that my doctor is an arsehole, he presumed (wrongly) that I smoke, even after I spoke to him about me wanting a homebirth and discussing medication in pregnancy, he asked if I wanted to keep the baby. He also stated I couldn't breastfeed, and that my baby would "probably need neonatal care" when born because of the meds. As well as asking whether I "actually needed to take them". No, I just take them for shits an giggles, you absolute wanker. 

I'll be seeing my HV tomorrow to discuss homebirth, GPs attitude and other things, then speaking to midwife at my booking in appt. Staying strong, I won't let people bully me into a hospital birth this time round, I'm doing my own research and I've got a partner who 100% agrees and will back me up no matter what :) think I'll be seeing a different doctor next time round! X


----------



## Rachie004

It's not up to your GP :D. You are legally entitled to a homebirth - I suggest speaking to a 'supervisor of midwives' closer to the time to arrange it.

This is my first baby and the first consultant I saw told me that 'we don't have first babies at home', when I questioned why he said 'because it's messy' as one of the reasons. Thankfully I've since changed hospitals and my midwife is more supportive although she has given me a couple of reasonable caveats as I'm under consultant led care for my thyroid - which I'm willing to accept. 

Do try to keep an open mind though, just because we never know how our pregnancy is going to develop :)

Good luck, happy and healthy nine months to you xx


----------



## LittleBoo

And to you too :) definitely keeping an open mind, if a genuine risk or problem arises then I'll birth in hospital if needs be. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen though! X


----------



## Feronia

Wow, your GP does sound like a real asshole. I'm so glad you're switching and will be able to see a midwife.

And WTF to the consultant who said you can't have first babies at home. That makes no sense!


----------



## madasa

Your GP is mistaken - you can do whatever you want. Yes, there will be risks (whatever you decide) but you decide which risks you are comfortable taking. He is there to advise, as are your midwives. No one can dictate to you where you have your baby.


----------



## Lois22

I'm also on this - my gp and midwife said its fine to have another Homebirth. They don't see any reason why I wouldn't be able to. It's one of the safest Antidepressants 

Xx


----------



## BunnyN

Some docs and MWs openly support HB, some openly dont and many say they do and then look for any excuse why you 'can't'.


----------



## ljo1984

Tell your GP to mind his own business!! It's not his/her choice to make. It's your choice and your choice only  xx


----------



## aliss

I found home birth to be the cure to my depression, not the other way around!!


----------

